# Great small exhibition layout



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Howdy. 
I thought I would post these pics to inspire guys wanting to build a small layout for shows or home.

This layout was on show at the Model Railway Exhibition in South Australia, Adelaide this weekend (June 7, 8, 9).

Not much large scale is at the show but this layout is absolutely fantastic! Enjoy the pictures, be inspired!

Alan


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, thank you for taking the time to post.
Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, do you have any more information on this group? website? The layout looks nice, I'd like to see more.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Allen,

A very enjoyable tour. Is this from 'down under'?

Thanks for posting the pixes.

Les


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought there might be some interest in the little gem! 

The name of the layout is “The Kangaroo and Cockatoo Railway” based Down Under in South Australia. 

It is a private layout full of detail and interest. All the people and animals are scratch built, and I believe almost all the structures are to. 

Most of the locos are LGB and the Garret is built from a kit sourced from the UK. Other little gems come out like the “Coffee Pot” steam railcar (2nd picture from the bottom). 

The layout runs perfectly under LGB MTS, they always have at least two consists running around, passing each other when they need too. Heaps of action in such a small place! 

The kids love it and so do the serious modellers, its not very often a layout can cater for such a diverse audience so well. 

Alan


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVwkJlHIw2M


Thanks Alan, Found this on Youtube of all places!!!!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't view youtube at work; I'll check it out when I get home on Friday afternoon. I do have a few movies taken with my camera; maybe I should work out how to put them on youtube... 

Alan


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice modeling. I'm guessing that all the figurines are scratch built as well, so I am very impressed. 

Terl


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

MINT!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes all the figures are hand made, they generally have a display showing how they are made.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

THat is really cool. Is the main line on the layout a loop to loop or a dog bone? What is the approx size and im guessing 4ft curves? I wish there was a track plan for this. It gives me ideas


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Some great closeup shots of this little railway here: http://www.modelrailwayshow.org.au/thisyear.html


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Shawn,

The track plan is basically a loop with a return loop tacked on one end. On the return loop there is a small yard for staging locos.

I think the loop is 4ft curves and the return loop might be 5ft.

Alan


----------

